# Too much Duck weed???



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey everyone, I found this while browsing and I thought it would be good for the ones that have too much lol. 
Duckweed (Lemna spp.) Lemna trisulca L.

Duckweed is a green slime that covers ponds in mid summer. Upon close inspection, the green water cover is a small plant called duckweed from the family Lemnaceae. The root hairs suck nutrients from the water. Duckweed is edible.

Food Preparation: Blend it in your favorite soup recipe. Make certain you puree the duckweed and cook it because it is tough and may be harvested from polluted water. In is best in cream soups.

Recipe: DUCKWEED SOUP

Wash duckweed thoroughly. Recipe feeds four.

-One cup of broccoli

-Chop a 2 cups of leeks.

-One cup of celery.

-One cup of broccoli

-Two tablespoons of chopped Oriental ginger

-One large vegetable bullion cube.

-Two tablespoons of soy sauce

-One tablespoon of sesame seed oil

-One cup of low fat sour cream

Saute in a cup of water and two tablespoons of olive oil the duckweed and vegetables. Cook at a simmer for 5 minutes. Let cool. Then puree in a blender. Add the pureed vegetables to the pan, stir in two cups of water, the bullion cube, sesame oil and soy. Raise heat. Then stir in the cup of sour cream. Adjust seasoning to taste. I sometimes add a tablespoon of fine chili sauce or satay sauce. Serve hot.

Taken from: http://www.herbvideos.com/ewpindex.htm


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Mmmmmm..... cream of duckweed soup. I am very tempted to try that.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

haha, thats interesting.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have alot of duckweed....but ill pass


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL duckweed soup. ...don't stop there ! ...I wonder if you could use it in cookies,tea or brownies?It is a weed afterall ...I know ...its to early for this 

The only part the recipe doesn't have is the amount of duckweed you use...1/2 teaspoon or 6 pounds ?

I tossed some in my 180 tank,and my fish ate it all ...


HAPPY MONDAY EVWRYONE !!!!

bill


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey why not... people eat dandelion and watercress! The 'harvested from polluted water' part is kind of a turn off (and what if you get a pond snail in it?) but all these problems are eliminated when you are growing it yourself


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Recipe: DUCKWEED SOUP
> 
> Wash duckweed thoroughly. Recipe feeds four.
> 
> ...


so is it 2 cups of broccoli or is that a typo?


----------



## sir_aaron (Apr 29, 2010)

i ssoooooooooooo wanna try it


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

> Wash duckweed thoroughly. Recipe feeds four.


surely you need more than 4 leaflets of duckweed =)

what if one were to sprinkle some on a salad?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

while researching my tilapia project I bumped into a university site that said that duckweed contained 40% protein and most edible- it is only a fern, after all.

cool post, thanks


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> LOL duckweed soup. ...don't stop there ! ...I wonder if you could use it in cookies,tea or brownies?It is a weed afterall ...I know ...its to early for this
> 
> The only part the recipe doesn't have is the amount of duckweed you use...1/2 teaspoon or 6 pounds ?
> 
> ...


i got some from Candy in with the hornwort and the africans ate it all too, they love the stuff.

i think its what tilapia are sposed to be fed in fish farms too


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i think its what tilapia are sposed to be fed in fish farms too


mine ate it literally by the bucket full- couldn't keep them stocked in it. about 3 months aftr I moved one of them inside, she stopped eating it. she takes in mouthfuls, extracts whatever is growing in amongst it, then spits it out again.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Never too much duckweed . Take out all the other ingredients and give me straight duckweed  .


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Never too much duckweed . Take out all the other ingredients and give me straight duckweed  .


you turtle people are a life saver when it comes to 'rehoming' excess duckweed!


----------

